# Organza Bags



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone have an inexpensive source for organza bags? 

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

orientaltrading.com I so prefer their catalogs though. You can find them in the wedding section, the organza bags are usually in the holiday catlogs like pink and red with red or pink hearts for Valentines (I bought some of those) and there are ones for Mardi Gras that my confetti soap is going in.

Also papermart.com they also have beautiful ones with beads etc..I use on high end baskets. vicki


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/ShowType.ww?Class=039

They have colors that are plain, seasonal, different shapes and sizes, paw prints, polka dots. I buy these to put my lip balms and soaps in, for a while I thought of putting my candles in.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow. I didn't realize so many of you used organza bags. I just started making my own soap bags. Usually out of a pretty print material. Just takes minutes to sew them up, and I sew a little satin ribbon on the side so the bags can be tied. Cool. Tell me what everyone uses their bags for? speciality soap? other goodies? Just asking for ideas. I like all the cool links.

:yeahthat
Sheryl


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I use mine to package soaps, lip balms, and my boo boo powder. 

For the soaps I place a card which is the label right on top of the soap ans slide it into the bag. For the lip balms and boo boo powder I put the item in the bag draw it shut and then tie the label to the bag with the strings.


----------

